# Ollie and the aggressive pitwawa?



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok all this talk.... is that really a pit/chi mix? Or is it a chi that thinks its a pit?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> Ok all this talk.... is that really a pit/chi mix? Or is it a chi that thinks its a pit?


It's really a pit x chi cross from a BYB.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

RBark said:


> It's really a pit x chi cross from a BYB.


Oh WOW! I thought you were JOKING!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Wish I was.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha! They are like "what is this small little rodent?"  

Great pics! Does your camera have the option to turn sound off or does it just not record sound? Because that would be kinda cool if it had the option to turn sound on and off if you want to talk to someone about something private while recording your dogs play but didn't want the whole clip to be silent.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

the sound is always on but for some reason i can't upload it anywhere with sound. it's odd.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG that is great. I love how gentle they both are with him/her! And I'm thinking it could also be a chitbull LOL. And I love Kobe's play bow, then jumping back like "what the heck IS this little thing?!" I missed the story behind it but remember the other pic where it was on the other side of the fence. Neighbor dog? Foster dog?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm, that is weird. What file format is it?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I am officially in love with your dogs tails! Cute little ferocious pup too.


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Blue would be terrified of the Pitwawa.


----------

